# Paul Watson Arrested



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Paul Watson arrested in Germany

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/latest/13674856/sea-shepherd-captain-arrested-in-germany/


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

I suspect there will be a lot of gullible folks sending vast sums his way to pay for his defense?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll double my contribution.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I wonder who's paying for his extradition, I bet it's not Costa Rica!

John T


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll donate to see him in a Costa Rica prison.


----------

